# Happy Birthday jambo



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 23, 2011)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-jambo (born 1958, Age: 53)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stuart and if you remember...I gave up that last chance that was offered me to return to Roman Catholicism last fall on your post....I said" No way Stuart! I would never return to the farce of popery and the Roman church." I thank God I am a Protestant and a Presbyterian by the saving grace of God alone.

And I am Happy it is your birthday my PB brother and I wish you the best and I pray Gods blessing on you today and always!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## JennyG (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy birthday to an almost-countryman! 
Haha, I remember the post that Dudley is talking about too. It made me laugh a lot (besides rejoicing in the utter impossibility of him taking up the offer...)


----------



## Berean (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Stuart!


----------



## Michael (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jambo (Mar 24, 2011)

Many thanks to you all. I just cannot believe I have reached this age. When my dad was the age I am now I thought he was ancient. Its only now I realise just how young he was.


----------

